# Weird stove pipe adapter



## shmodaddy (Feb 3, 2012)

OK I spend most my time on here in the boiler forum but a very good friend and I went to look at a wood stove for his "cabin" off of CL.   The stove needs some cleanup and stuff that he's not too worried about but has a strange adapter that comes out the top to connect the stove pipe to.  Its rectangular in shape 3.5 inches wide by 14 inches long theni goes to an 8 inch flue.  Sorry no pics he didn't buy the stove because I've never seen one and neither has he.   It looks like a floor register vent duct adapter but made out of heavy gauge black stove pipe.  Also no real info on the stove I couldn't find a manufacturer name on it anywhere.   Thanks all.  Any help appreciated in advance.


----------



## Dune (Feb 3, 2012)

What is your concern? From the size of the adapter, the stove needs an 8" flue.


----------



## shmodaddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry should have proof read ...... the "odd" adapter it rusted / burned out.  Where can I find one?   I've looked on line and called locally.  Have any of you seen an adapter like that.


----------



## Dune (Feb 3, 2012)

Any half decent sheetmetal shop should be able to make one.


----------



## shmodaddy (Feb 3, 2012)

That's kinda what we were thinking also but didn't know for sure.


----------



## coaly (Feb 3, 2012)

Rectangular means square corners. Is it OVAL ?  If so, Ace Hardware has oval to round adapters.


----------



## shmodaddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes its rectangular squared corners!!  I am somewhat familiar with the ovals.  I be never seen one like this but'm no expert by no means...lol.  thank-you for you all's help.


----------



## coaly (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's something else available; Insert "Boots" pictured on post #9 cover square and rectangular openings.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/84312


----------



## shmodaddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Perfect thanks!  I'm getting this thing figured out now


----------



## mellow (Feb 3, 2012)

I think your talking about a transition duct.  You can buy them at servicesales.







http://www.servicesales.com/silent-flame-transition-duct-9s31214-p-119.html


----------



## coaly (Feb 3, 2012)

$154.00 !!


----------



## shmodaddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes that is the piece!


----------



## shmodaddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Holy shnikies yeah that is more than they are asking for the stove .  Clean up and the cost of that piece plus the other installation costs are turning us off on that stove.  Hey thanks alot to all that helped! !!


----------



## mellow (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.stovepartsunlimited.com/pricing/2011 Stove Manufacturers Web.pdf

Stove parts unlimited has it for $137.   As others have said you could probably have a sheet metal shop make one out of stainless steel for you for cheaper.


----------



## Jamie Jordan (Feb 6, 2012)

You can make one pretty easily. This one cost me about $40


----------

